# Como utilizar servo 360°



## Jhonba (Sep 11, 2011)

buen dia foreros.
Necesito realizar un brazo robotico y para ello compre un servo de 360° (para la base), pero la verdad no se como utilizarlo, primer ves que lo voy a usar, y ademas no e podido encontrar la frecuencia a las que trabaja, la referencia es: Dong Yang DY-S0209-38g-360 (dys s0209), si alguien me puede colaborar estaria muy agradecido, y si me colaboran diciendo como se controlan estos servos de 360°.
Gracias.


----------

